# s100fs polarizer/UV filter question



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey

I am looking for advice on getting a polarizer and or UV filter for my fujifilm s100fs


what is the difference between the two
can i get them for this camera


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi James. Does your camera have a filter screw thread? 

A UV filters main objective imo is to protect the front element of the lens. It is also there to filter harmful UV light from the sun, but I rarely use them if at all and have never had any issues at all. 

The Polarisers are mint.  the reduce glare and reflections on shiny surfaces such as water or a nicely detailed car etc. They will also kill a few stops of light so you will end up with a slower ahutter speed. Ideal for long exposure shots of water to blur the movement or to take interesting light trail shots.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

It has a screw thread i just figured out (excited)

What is a good brand Polariser minnnt


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi James. Tbh, I have a generic CPL from eBay and it works just fine. A quick google and I see it has a 67mm filter thread so any CPL that is 67mm and you should be fine.

IF you feel the need to buy a more expnsive one then HOYA and KOOD do them. There is really no need though. The Ex-Pro is a great range of stuff and make quality gear.

Here:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=370902588917

Cheers.
David.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Just purchased the above link, thanks minnt


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

You're welcome James. Make sure you share some pics when you get them!


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Sure will ;-)


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Good good!


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Not a very sharp photo ( i don't know why )
But wow the filter is amazing, THANKS SO MUCH :wave:


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

What was the exposure time? If it was too long then the camera probably picked up some movement.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

it was a low f stop i think


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

But what was the exposure time? The f stop is your aperture.

The longer the shutter speed the more chance of movement you're going to capture which includes movement of the camera. Was it hand held or on a tripod?

This was 0.6 seconds:


Lumsdale Falls by David Raynham, on Flickr

And this was 1/800 of a second:


Lumsdale Falls by David Raynham, on Flickr


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

1/3s
f/11.0
ISO 100


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Hand held?


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Yep + cpf


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

A third of a second is a long time to be hand held. I srruggle with anything less than 1/200. :lol:


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

I do really need to work on my SP, i just set my F stop and get the exposer meter in the middle (not forgetting ISO)


----------

